

Jeff Bezos' 2014 Letter to Amazon Shareholders - kjw
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjgxMzIwfENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1

======
kjw
Marketplace, Prime and AWS have been home runs, but their digital device track
record has been pretty mixed. Bezos has been pretty stubborn about it since
the Kindle - Fire tablets, Fire phone, Echo, and Dash. I wonder when the
Amazon smart watch will be coming out.

